# Adopted Romanian Dog



## Rach11 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm new to the forum and myself and my partner have recently adopted two rescue dogs (one male, one female) the male is from Greece and the female from Romania. The boy is settling in well but we made a mistake adopting two at the same time.

The girl from Romania is having a hard time settling in, is guarding her items, being possessive and has even growled at me over a dog chew. She also really dislikes the other dog and has snapped at him, also growls when he gets in her way.

She also growls and barks at noises and other dogs when we are out trying to walk her, and she gets intense seperation anxiety when one of us leaves the house at any time (although one of us always stays with them both). 

She's very scared to go out, really struggles with noises and has started regularly barking at noise. Has anyone else any experience of a rescue dog from romania and can offer advice? Does it get easier? What helped you? We are both exhausted and wondering what we signed up to.

It's been a very tough few weeks and we've had to call in a behavioural specialist a few times to help us. I'm wondering if she'd be better suited in a home with no other dogs, or should we keep persevering with her?

The other dog, though naughty in other ways seems to be adapting much better to our home, but he's now starting to pickup her bad habits and barking, agression with other digs, etc. 

Any advice or tips gratefully received!
Thanks


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sorry - can't help but didn't just want to read and run.

There are some very experienced people on here who may be able to help you - hopefully one will pick up on your thread.

Best of luck.


----------



## Rach11 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you! Hoping for some good advice from the forum.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What has the behaviorist recommended? Have you got support from the rescue to help her settle in?


----------



## Rach11 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi @cleo38 she's seen us twice and advised us with training and how to manage the two, she's said that the boy has a lot less issues and can be trained, she's also said that the girl can be trained but had a lot more issues.

She's advised us to wait 6 months to see how things go and pan out. I've had to turn work down and pretty much turn into a dog carer now, so it's pretty tough and our home is fast becoming turned upside down. 

The way I see it is the girl may be happier as a single dog in a home although she has bonded to me and my partner (my partner more than me) and with someone able to work through her issues. My thoughts are that we want to start our own family at some point and I'm worried about her being controlled around a baby or small child, as she's very territorial over chews, possessions, etc. I'm just wondering is it best to keep working on this or better to consider separating them?

My partner is so bonded to her that he doesn't want to consider this but I am being realistic, in the longer-term, is it more cruel to get her settled and then move her or to move her now so she bonds to another person or couple?

Or will this all work itself out?

Thanks


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

What advice did you get from the behaviourist? Most of them provide you with a detailed assessment and management programme.


----------



## Canarie (Sep 4, 2013)

Firstly,congratulations......
And you have actually rescued 4 dogs...the two you have rescued and the two places now freed up,for two more stray dogs to take up.
I have a rescue dog,was a stray, and I remember one Monday,early on ringing my friend up and saying I Just could not do it.Felt so stressed.My friend was very supportive.She could see the bigger picture and knew my rescue with time would be fine,settled and I would love her.To be honest it has taken a year for her to settle properly,but,she mainly has, and could not imagine life without her.
I can't say whether you should have two or not,but,I do wonder if it might be better for the female to go to a couple with no children who,have the time to give to her?Possibly an active,childless couple?Moreover,it is very early days for both dogs and who knows what horrors they have suffered.
Be guided by the Behavourist......

Canarie


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

My Son and his Wife live in Amsterdam and they adopted a little Romanian Rescue girl about a year ago ......... Jess is her name.

Overall, they're delighted with her, but she does have some issues when they walk her. She's very afraid of other dogs, especially big ones, and will freeze and often try to get out of her harness and run.

This issue hasn't really improved, though I've done my best to help. I often think that, as a stray, she would have been living on the streets and competing for food with other dogs. She may well have been attacked or beaten up by bigger dogs.

Also, even though she was only a year old when they adopted her, she had already had a litter of pups, so heaven only knows how many dogs had mated her whilst she was stray.

You have done a really wonderful thing giving these two dogs a chance of a new life, but I agree with you that this girl of yours could well manage better as an only dog.

Can you speak to the Rescue where she came from and take their advice?


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

as with all strays shelter dogs or given to from others.There will be adjustment periods not just for your dog but for you.You dont train our dog as much as they train you.You have to give lots of time patience and love.And lots of small step by small step training.It will get better and easier in time.


----------



## Rach11 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for the messages and kind words, we are still getting there and still not 100% on what to do. It's a very difficult process that can't be rushed. Really appreciate the support and advice.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I fostered a Romanian dog that had a few of the same issues, the best advice I can give you is get into a routine, the security of having a routine really helps.

With the resource guarding I removed everything that caused it until he was settled, I fed him in a different room from my dogs and always picked up his bowl, any chews were given in a crate and any toys that he guarded were taken away. He took about 2 weeks to settle in and another few before he was totally settled with my dogs.

Reactivity to dogs- I worked on this by taking him out with a load of tasty treats, we sat in places we could see dogs and when he was calm I would treat him. If we were walking and saw a dog I would cross the street/ move out of the way and again reward him for being quiet.

It does take time, I used part of my wee lads meals for training indoors, this builds a bond and helps with them settling down more.


----------

